

Flash Fill Gives Excel A Smart Charge - thewarrior
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/news/features/flashfill-020613.aspx

======
thewarrior
Original paper : [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/sumitg/pubs/po...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/sumitg/pubs/popl11-synthesis.pdf)

